# madara vs iruka



## Grimsley (Nov 22, 2013)

location; where five kages fought
restrictions; no rinnegan for maddie and he cant use any jutsu
oh and iruka can use gates

who wins?


----------



## Ghost (Nov 22, 2013)

Iruka fought against Tiger Mizuki. Has Madara done that? I don't think so.

Therefore Iruka >>>>>> Madara

lock this up modz


----------



## Itachі (Nov 22, 2013)

Yes, Iruka tanked Mizuki's hax shurriken.

Iruka's going to summon Izuna and kill him in front of Madara again. 

There is a Joke battledome section, use it.


----------



## Lace (Nov 22, 2013)

Itachi☆Uchiha said:


> There is a Joke battledome section, use it.



I'd like to know if the OP is even joking.


----------



## Grimsley (Nov 22, 2013)

Anlaced said:


> I'd like to know if the OP is even joking.



i restriced madara from using any jutsu, i think it'd be an interesting match tbh. what do u think?


----------



## Itachі (Nov 22, 2013)

Anlaced said:


> I'd like to know if the OP is even joking.



 



Jackieshann said:


> i restriced madara from using any jutsu, i think it'd be an interesting match tbh. what do u think?



Well, Iruka is an Academy teacher. Most he could probably do is cast minor transformations and genjutsu and he isn't too smart either. Madara could solo with Taijutsu alone.

Iruka's stats: (Can't believe I'm taking this seriously)

[sp]Ninjutsu: 3.5
Taijutsu: 3.5
Genjutsu: 2.5
Knowledge: 4.5
Power: 2.5
Speed: 2.5
Stamina: 3
Seal: 4 [/sp]


----------



## -JT- (Nov 22, 2013)

Iruka's spine tanks whatever Madara throws at it.


----------



## Triggenism (Nov 22, 2013)

I agree with the comment above mine. Madara is up against the man with a spine of steel, he's just outclassed here. IRUKA STOMP!


----------



## Veracity (Nov 22, 2013)

Give Iruka SM and Gates.


----------



## Itachі (Nov 22, 2013)

OP, I see you've created a Miley Cyrus appreciation thread. 

Fine taste you have there.


----------



## Bonly (Nov 22, 2013)

Iruka easily wins. Just look at his durability feat right here. DO you people not see that? He took a fucking huge shuriken to the back and he still couldn't be put  down. Madara is shit in front of Iron Backside Iruka who tanks everything Madara throws at him with his back and then crushes Madara with said back. :blindiruka


----------



## Miyamoto Musashi (Nov 22, 2013)

You could restrict Madara from winning and Iruka would still lose.


----------



## RBL (Nov 22, 2013)

iruka is not youthful enough to use the gates.


----------



## Thunder (Nov 22, 2013)

Iruka gets blitzed before he can do anything.


----------



## Lace (Nov 22, 2013)

I Am Probably Wrong said:


> You could restrict Madara from winning and Iruka would still lose.


----------



## richard lewis (Nov 22, 2013)

honestly I think people underestimate iruka, he was naruto's sensei for a reason. he could probably trick madara with a KB and then trap him with his barrier jutsu. madara wins more times than not but iruka has a decent shot. If this is EMS madara then im leaning towards iruka here, will of fire >>> all


----------



## Ersa (Nov 22, 2013)

Madara reiatsu-crushes him.


----------



## Rocky (Nov 22, 2013)

richard lewis said:


> honestly I think people underestimate iruka, he was naruto's sensei for a reason. he could probably trick madara with a KB and then trap him with his barrier jutsu. madara wins more times than not but iruka has a decent shot. If this is EMS madara then im leaning towards iruka here, will of fire >>> all






I'm sorry, but stop. If you recall, Orochimaru made Kakashi soil himself in Part 1 with just his killing intent. Madara is comparable to Hashirama, who broke apart a room and melted Suigetsu (who is far stronger than Iruka) with his Chakra surges alone.

Madara intensely gazes at Iruka and the Uchiha king nets himself a new sex slave. Madara could win this with all forms of Ninja arts restricted, meaning Tai, Nin, and Genjutsu. As it stands, Taijutsu is fair game, so:



Except all of Madara's focus it dedicated towards ruining Iruka's life.


----------



## Dominus (Nov 22, 2013)

richard lewis said:


> honestly I think people underestimate iruka, he was naruto's sensei for a reason. he could probably trick madara with a KB and then trap him with his barrier jutsu. madara wins more times than not but iruka has a decent shot. If this is EMS madara then im leaning towards iruka here, will of fire >>> all



What? Madara simply runs Iruka through, he hasn't even shown the ability to use Kage Bunshin.


----------



## Doctor Lamperouge (Nov 22, 2013)

Iruka was able to last more than five picoseconds against base Tiger Sage Mizuki. Madara doesn't last half that long against him.


----------



## Sadgoob (Nov 22, 2013)

8 Gates Iruka can beat Madara who can't use jutsu.


----------



## Ersa (Nov 22, 2013)

Strategoob said:


> 8 Gates Iruka can beat Madara who can't use jutsu.


8 times zero is still zero


----------



## Rocky (Nov 22, 2013)

Strategoob said:


> 8 Gates Iruka can beat Madara who can't use jutsu.




Depends on the number of gates.

If he can open 9, he might stand a chance.


----------



## Lace (Nov 22, 2013)

richard lewis said:


> honestly I think people underestimate iruka, he was naruto's sensei for a reason. he could probably trick madara with a KB and then trap him with his barrier jutsu. madara wins more times than not but iruka has a decent shot. If this is EMS madara then im leaning towards iruka here, will of fire >>> all



Isn't he like a low level Chunin

What is his jutsu anyway....


----------

